# Military Clothing Worn by Politicians



## Brad Sallows (21 May 2011)

A bunch of bloggers have their panties in wads (again) over the issue of the PM wearing symbols he has not earned.

I don't care if the PM and certain ministers wear clothing, pull a lanyard, drive a tank, etc, etc, but I have some questions.

1. What is the technical (as in regulations) propriety of this?

2. How does it come about that politicians do so?  Do they ask?   Do their handlers ask/demand/suggest it?  Do the soldiers make the offer?

3. When this happens, is there a sense it is driven by the political photo op, or is it a gesture of good will from the CF to the politician?

(This should be moved if appropriate, but I can't see the issue in any context but "political".)


----------



## Stoker (21 May 2011)

Ok i'll bite. What sort of symbols are we talking about?


----------



## Brad Sallows (21 May 2011)

Apparently during his recent visit to Slave Lake, the PM wore a jacket with aircrew wings.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 May 2011)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> Apparently during his recent visit to Slave Lake, the PM wore a jacket with aircrew wings.



Likely supplied by the aircrew. If they don't mind, I'm certainly not going to. I would expect that he be safely clothed for flight and was given the personal protective gear that was available.


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 May 2011)

He wore a flight jacket visiting the MB flood. He may be wearing a Sqn badge. No big deal.


----------



## Zoomie (21 May 2011)

He was given that jacket temporarily because it was windy and cool out.  He returned it after the flight - the badge is that of the flying school at Southport, MB.


----------



## cphansen (21 May 2011)

He could follow Winston Churchill's example during WWII. He wore a boiler suit, i.e. coveralls, when visiting troops


----------



## a_majoor (21 May 2011)

The last time I can recall a politician being dressed in a uniform it was then PM Chreitien visiting the soldiers in former Yugoslavia. The helmet thing is what makes it stand out but the intent was valid; the PM needed to be protected from danger and military equipment was the obvious choice both for utility, availability and to (hopefully) prevent the PM from standing out too much and becoming a target. The crowd of horse holders kind of defeats the last point, but you get the idea.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 May 2011)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> A bunch of bloggers have their panties in wads (again) over the issue of the PM wearing symbols he has not earned.



The "clothing" is hardly something that is earned. If he was not wearing actual aircrew wings or another qualification badges or honour with an intent to deeive - then the bloggers are idiots. 

If they really want to build that fantasy, let them propose th arrest of black bloc protesters merely for wearing combat boots.    :


----------



## ModlrMike (21 May 2011)

It might be instructive to know which bloggers.


----------



## Brad Sallows (22 May 2011)

There is a discussion of the recent "offence" at the Galloping Beaver.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 May 2011)

It's not a discussion, it's just another on line assembly of the great anonymous _We Hate Politicians Club_, Stephen Harper Chapter.

http://thegallopingbeaver.blogspot.com/2011/05/misrepresenting-himselfyet-again.html

Let some of the wannabee intelninjasnipers watch it for treasonous remarks. Call me if anyone says anything intelligent.   :


----------



## Infanteer (22 May 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> then the bloggers are idiots.



That tends to be the case, hence the reason why I don't even follow blogs....


----------



## Good2Golf (22 May 2011)

Nobody at the Galloping Beaver critiqued 'Bubbles' when he wore protective clothing during and after a flight in a CF-18 in Cold Lake.  

As others noted, the aircrew must have lent the PM the flight jacket, having taken care to remove the name tag, flying qualification badge and rank slip-ons.  No matter the efforts that folks go to to ensure things are done in a legitimate manner, there will always be some people whose major purpose in life appears to be complaining about one thing or another...

:


----------



## Scott (22 May 2011)

Hmm, talk of bloggers being people who just have to complain about everything...

Did I wander into the F35 thread again?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 May 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Nobody at the Galloping Beaver critiqued 'Bubbles' when he wore protective clothing during and after a flight in a CF-18 in Cold Lake.
> 
> As others noted, the aircrew must have lent the PM the flight jacket, having taken care to remove the name tag, flying qualification badge and rank slip-ons.  No matter the efforts that folks go to to ensure things are done in a legitimate manner, there will always be some people whose major purpose in life appears to be complaining about one thing or another...
> 
> :



How did they get the slipons off? They are supposed to be sewed on 
Seriously, if you are flying on a helicopter, you are supposed to have proper gear.  I have personally loaned a liberal mnd flying gear...and it did not make a blog.


----------



## Nauticus (22 May 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Nobody at the Galloping Beaver critiqued 'Bubbles' when he wore protective clothing during and after a flight in a CF-18 in Cold Lake.
> 
> As others noted, the aircrew must have lent the PM the flight jacket, having taken care to remove the name tag, flying qualification badge and rank slip-ons.  No matter the efforts that folks go to to ensure things are done in a legitimate manner, there will always be some people whose major purpose in life appears to be complaining about one thing or another...
> 
> :


He may have been lent it. *Or* he may not have. People complain because Harper left himself open to complaints. First mistake in politics.

A moot point, but a point nonetheless.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 May 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> He was given that jacket temporarily because it was windy and cool out.  He returned it after the flight - the badge is that of the flying school at Southport, MB.



Nautilus, please try and pay attention.

Several serving aircrew have now patiently explained how it works when flying dignitaries. They often get loaned flying gear for their personal protection.  As was stated earlier, a flying jacket is just a flying jacket.


----------



## Scott (22 May 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> He may have been lent it. *Or* he may not have. People complain because Harper left himself open to complaints. First mistake in politics.
> 
> A moot point, but a point nonetheless.



 :

As mentioned by SKT (and I know I have mentioned it as well) please pay attention instead of mashing the reply button.

Patience wearing thin


----------



## Good2Golf (22 May 2011)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> How did they get the slipons off? They are supposed to be sewed on
> Seriously, if you are flying on a helicopter, you are supposed to have proper gear.  I have personally loaned a liberal mnd flying gear...and it did not make a blog.



...because slip-ons could suddenly shrink to the size of a few microns and make it through a 146's particulate filter...back at you SKT.  

It never ceased to amaze me why we FOD-walked the tarmac at the Squadron, but then didn't have any problem landing in some of the most crap-filled LZs with nary a mention of the word FOD.  ;D



			
				Nauticus said:
			
		

> He may have been lent it. *Or* he may not have. People complain because Harper left himself open to complaints. First mistake in politics.
> 
> A moot point, but a point nonetheless.



Nauticus, are you implying that the PM 'stole' the jacket from the aircrew (and also de-badged it)?  ???  Seriously?  :facepalm:


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 May 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> It never ceased to amaze me why we FOD-walked the tarmac at the Squadron, but then didn't have any problem landing in some of the most crap-filled LZs with nary a mention of the word FOD.  ;D



Well, it's like this:

Many years ago, while the earth was still cooling and aircraft had open cockpits, there were some who had a problem with the perception that pilots were idle when on the ground. The senior Warrant Officer at a small airfield was busy trying to get all the rocks painted white and lined up outside the officers' tent lines and was tired of hearing their endless banter – _”there I was, and he was like this behind me, I'd gone up before breakfast and already pranged two jerries with the old stringbag, he pulled away as the black archie filled the air around me, I gave my kite full rudder and headed for the drome and two eggs sunny side up, must remember to write up my VC rec before lunch.”_ The W.O., a pre-war Permanent Force type, bet his buddy, the Chief Cook, that he could get those young aviators off their butts on a regular basis, and the bet was taken. So the W.O. went to the C.O., an old cavalry type with a bad leg and hate on for anything that stunk of petrol (or that stunk of anything but horse-sweat for that matter, which explained his choice of mistresses), and he explained to the C.O. the danger of loose bits of garbage and cigarette butts on the airfield and how the loss of any air-planes because the trash got sucked into engines might delay his return to command of a Remount Station. The C.O. didn't bother asking his Maintenance Officer if the explanation made any sense because he hated the lingering smell the man's clothes left in his office, for which reason he was already drafting an annual Confidential Report which would see the man transferred to the Veterinary Corps in charge of field forges.  The C.O., who secretly, or perhaps not so secretly, despised the frolicking joviality of his self-professed magnificent men, and their flying machines, readily signed off on an order making all ranks available for the W.O.'s plan, thus clearing the Mess on a regular basis for him to enjoy a large measure of good Scotch Whisky with the Senior Major, an old Gunner who appointed a Squadron Bugler to blow all calls immediately outside his office or quarters, the only way he could hear them. And thus, through the inadvertent collusion of an annoyed W.O. and a cranky old Colonel, the Air Force today still sweeps its parade squares by hand under the new-fangled name of FOD-walking.


----------



## Good2Golf (22 May 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Well, it's like this:
> 
> Many years ago, while the earth was still cooling and aircraft had open cockpits, there were some who had a problem with the perception that pilots were idle when on the ground. The senior Warrant Officer at a small airfield was busy trying to get all the rocks painted white and lined up outside the officers' tent lines and was tired of hearing their endless banter – _”there I was, and he was like this behind me, I'd gone up before breakfast and already pranged two jerries with the old stringbag, he pulled away as the black archie filled the air around me, I gave my kite full rudder and headed for the drome and two eggs sunny side up, must remember to write up my VC rec before lunch.”_ The W.O., a pre-war Permanent Force type, bet his buddy, the Chief Cook, that he could get those young aviators off their butts on a regular basis, and the bet was taken. So the W.O. went to the C.O., an old cavalry type with a bad leg and hate on for anything that stunk of petrol (or that stunk of anything but horse-sweat for that matter, which explained his choice of mistresses), and he explained to the C.O. the danger of loose bits of garbage and cigarette butts on the airfield and how the loss of any air-planes because the trash got sucked into engines might delay his return to command of a Remount Station. The C.O. didn't bother asking his Maintenance Officer if the explanation made any sense because he hated the lingering smell the man's clothes left in his office, for which reason he was already drafting an annual Confidential Report which would see the man transferred to the Veterinary Corps in charge of field forges.  The C.O., who secretly, or perhaps not so secretly, despised the frolicking joviality of his self-professed magnificent men, and their flying machines, readily signed off on an order making all ranks available for the W.O.'s plan, thus clearing the Mess on a regular basis for him to enjoy a large measure of good Scotch Whisky with the Senior Major, an old Gunner who appointed a Squadron Bugler to blow all calls immediately outside his office or quarters, the only way he could hear them. And thus, through the inadvertent collusion of an annoyed W.O. and a cranky old Colonel, the Air Force today still sweeps its parade squares by hand under the new-fangled name of FOD-walking.



 :nod:

That is the most plausible answer I have ever heard.  Danke schön, MO'L!


----------



## GAP (22 May 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Well, it's like this:
> 
> Many years ago, while the earth was still cooling and aircraft had open cockpits, there were some who had a problem with the perception that pilots were idle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~under the new-fangled name of FOD-walking.



Ah.....finally explained.....I always wondered......


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 May 2011)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> . . .  how it works when flying dignitaries. They often get loaned flying gear for their personal protection. . . .



Years ago, in Germany, we were graced with a visit from a (then) future politician.  After the last election, he is now an ex-politician.  At the time of his visit to CFE (courtesy of the Canadian Club of Southern Germany) he was most known as a former professional hockey player, a goalie of great reknown.  As part of his stay in Lahr (besides the speaking engagements that were the purpose for the visit) he was entertained by 444 with a familiarization flight.  Though they were generally amenable to requests for such flights for Canadian Club visitors, they were particularly eager when the guests were well known sports figures or attractive female entertainers (especially if the entertainer had large breasts).

In the case of this former hockey player, he was a large man, a very large man.  It was difficult to find flying clothing on short notice that would fit him (even, as usual, from clothing stores on temporary loan).  Suitable items were acquired from one of the pilots at 444, also a very large man.  In those days, name tapes and wings were not on velcro so our visitor took to the sky with the protective clothing as borrowed.  Unfortunately, the flight was scheduled for an afternoon following a rather long lunch at the BFOM.  Nap of the earth flying and lunch did not mix well.  Projectile was one word that came to mind.  There was some obsuring of the windscreen and some of the instruments.  The flying clothing required considerable cleaning before it was returned to its owner.  The visitor was very apologetic.  The observer (who had to do most of the clean-up) and the pilot were probably not completely truthful when they accepted the apology.

But the flying clothing did serve to protect the wearer.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 May 2011)

Nothing more than manufactured "controversy" from the usual suspects. I've seen politicians on official visits wearing PPE. Nobody I served with ever took offence or read more into the issue other than the requirement for PPE.


----------



## kratz (30 May 2011)

So in today's photo ops of the PM in Afghanistan, he is not wearing combat clothing. 
As discussed above, politicians are usually not in the habit of wearing somthing they are not entitled to wear.


----------

